# Troybilt Pony tiller



## gekillebrew (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a Troybilt Pony tiller. I do not know what model I have. The rear tine cover is missing, which typically has the model decal attached. There is no model decal on the top tine hood. I know that I have a Briggs and Stratton 5 hp engine code of 930526C7. I know that the engine was manufactured in 1993, so I am thinking that the tiller was made in the same year, but not sure. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

What are you needing? They have changed very little


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy gekillebrew, welcome to the tractor forum.

I agree with Longhorn294, they haven't changed much. But when I look in https://www.partstree.com/brands/troy-bilt/tillers-pony/ there are 83 different models. There must be some subtle changes. I recommend that you study the various parts diagrams and see if you can spot something that fits your unit. Maybe the engine will be your best guide.


----------



## gekillebrew (Jun 18, 2012)

Longhorn294 said:


> What are you needing? They have changed very little


Hello. Thanks for your help. Here is the information on my Troy Bilt tiller engine:

Briggs and Stratton engine

Model: 135292

Type:C15801

Code: 930526C7

I am trying to find out what model and model number the Troy Bilt tiller is based on the information on the engine. Please see the pictures attached of the Troybilt tiller. Thanks for your help.



Longhorn294 said:


> What are you needing? They have changed very little


----------



## gekillebrew (Jun 18, 2012)

Did you get a chance to see my Pony pictures?


gekillebrew said:


> View attachment 61837
> View attachment 61839
> View attachment 61841
> View attachment 61843
> ...


----------



## gekillebrew (Jun 18, 2012)

BigT said:


> Howdy gekillebrew, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I agree with Longhorn294, they haven't changed much. But when I look in https://www.partstree.com/brands/troy-bilt/tillers-pony/ there are 83 different models. There must be some subtle changes. I recommend that you study the various parts diagrams and see if you can spot something that fits your unit. Maybe the engine will be your best guide.


Hello. Please see the attached pictures that you will see and maybe be able to help me figure out what model Troybilt Pony I have. The engine is a Briggs sand Briggs and Stratton 5 hp
Briggs and Stratton engine

Model: 135292

Type:C15801

Code: 930526C7


Longhorn294 said:


> What are you needing? They have changed very little



Please see my Troybilt Pony pictures. Maybe this will help with figuring out what model it is.


----------



## clark james (Jan 15, 2020)

For one thing, you need a shroud for the flywheel which is part of the cooling/ starting system.
Clark


----------



## gekillebrew (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. Any ideas on the model?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The "code" # you gave on that 5HP Briggs says it's a 1993. If it's a "Pony" that would probably make it a 15008 (Pony VII) 21A-530-081

https://www.partstree.com/models/15...ilt-pony-rear-tine-tiller-sn-0400101-1199999/


----------



## Marcelle W (Apr 29, 2021)

gekillebrew said:


> I have a Troybilt Pony tiller. I do not know what model I have. The rear tine cover is missing, which typically has the model decal attached. There is no model decal on the top tine hood. I know that I have a Briggs and Stratton 5 hp engine code of 930526C7. I know that the engine was manufactured in 1993, so I am thinking that the tiller was made in the same year, but not sure. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I am currently working on finding out the same information on my pony as well. First call Briggs and Stratton and find out when the motor was used, then call Troy Bilt at (800) 800-7310 and select the "Tech" option. They can do a reverse look up with the model number and code from the motor. The used date will help them narrow that down so let them know you have that information as well. I hope that helps


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

Did you ever find what you were needing for your Pony? Where are you located because I have a Pony sitting at my shop that I have no use for. I think I even have an engine for it too. Of course, if you're too far from E Tex, it wouldn't do you much good!


----------

